# what you think about real music



## james12 (Mar 24, 2010)

Hi all,
I want to know your views about World Real music.....
Thanks


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

> what you think about real music


I prefer unreal music


----------



## Andy Loochazee (Aug 2, 2007)

james12 said:


> Hi all,
> I want to know your views about World Real music.....
> Thanks


How much will you pay me?


----------



## Josef Anton Bruckner (Mar 22, 2010)

James...I think it is safe to say clarification is needed.


----------

